# Datenbank für Dateien



## najjannaj (25. Apr 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein Projekt bei dem ich Dateien revisionsbasierend in einer Datenbank ablegen will/muss. Das bedeutet ich möchte, ZIP, PDF, DOCX, usw.. in einer Datenbank speichern und wieder abrufen. Um das ganze revisionsbasierend zu machen ist eine Datenbank sicherkich nicht die beste Idee, da das ganz schnell ziemlich groß werden kann. Aber das soll erstmal nicht das Problem darstellen. Vielmehr würde mich interessieren was für eine Datenbank für sowas denn geeignet wär? CouchDB hab ich bisher gefunden, da es automatisch revisionen anlegt und dateien speichern kann. Aber getestet habe ich das ganze noch nicht. Oder hat jemand eine andere Idee? Wäre es vielleicht geschickter das ganze per SVN auf dem Dateisystem zwischenzuspeichern.

Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar!

Viele Grüße
Najjannaj


----------



## nrg (25. Apr 2010)

reicht dir in der datenbank keine referenz auf die datei, die dann iwo auf ner freigabe oder so liegt?


----------



## Gast2 (25. Apr 2010)

Warum nicht SVN? Ist im doch im Prinzip eine revisionssichere DB. Mit SVNKit hast du eine gute und einfache Highlevel API um auf die Files zuzugreifen.


----------



## najjannaj (26. Apr 2010)

Ihr habt wohl recht, ne Datenbank ist dafür eher ungeschickt und SVN wohl besser geeignet. Im Prinzip möchte ich Daten syncronisieren, ähnlich wie "Dropbox", auch mit den letzten 3 Revisionen usw..  Was haltet ihr bei sowas von WebDAV oder GIT? Ich weiß GIT ist auch nichts anderes als SVN, aber ich habe glaube ich gelesen das GIT für binärdateien besser geeignet sein soll, kann das jemand bestätigen? Oder bei WebDAV besteht eben der Vorteil das es relativ einfach auch durch Proxies durchsetzbar ist. Kennt jemand ähnliche Protokolle?

WebDAV, GIT, SVN Meinungen?

Vielen Dank schonmal!


----------



## Gast2 (26. Apr 2010)

Da die JGit API noch recht jung ist und noch nichtmal Version 1.0.0 erreicht hat würd ich doch eher auf subversion setzten. Die tools dafür sind alle schon lange dabei und sehr stabil. 

Subversion kannst du auch hinter einen Apache betreiben. Da sollten Proxies kein Problem darstellen. Es gibt auch WebDav Konnektoren für Subversion.


----------



## najjannaj (27. Apr 2010)

Hallo Fassy,
ja ich werde mich wohl für SVN hinter WebDAV entscheiden und SVNKit zum Zugriff nutzen. Jetzt habe ich dann nur noch das Problem wie ich eine Benutzersteuerung implementieren kann. Sodass ich jederzeit benutzer zum Zugriff anlegen kann und diese Löschen, da das ganze ja durch die .htaccess-Datei geregelt wird.. aber das ist nicht bestandteil dieses Forums. Danke für die Hilfe!

Viele Grüße
Najjannaj


----------



## Gast2 (27. Apr 2010)

Ich würde es evtl mit SSL Client Zertifikaten machen, das ist eiegntlich ganz bequem. Einem neuen user musst du dann nur ein Zertifikat zukommen lassen, bzw sein signen.


----------

